# The dark side is powerful



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I have decided to set up yet another reef tank. After tearing mine down in Dec, tax season is done. Can see me getting another one..

Just a desktop Mini reef, i really like the corals more then the fish.

With all the talk about nanos lately prolly isnt best time to announce am beginning a 3g Pico. 
Purchased:









I dont plan to use the filter as its prolly crapola. Plan to look at my options with the aquaclears. Am hoping a aquaclear 70 with my handy dandy scissors to modify the impellar and intake on it to my liking..

Im more of a natural man wanting a refugium. This gives chance to study up close and personal the Reef. 

Note to newbies: Have been fishkeeping for nearly 5yrs now, started with a larger 40g tank for first reef and 29g, going to nano smaller is by no means a easy task, requires constant monitoring, basically i have to hire a tank sitter when i want to go on vacation, a experienced reefer  

Figure will do Pulsing xenia(im a sucker for the stuff!) some kick butt zoas, rics, and frogspawn.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

i dont know if i would go for frogspawn only b/c the lack of space. But I would def. get some pulsing xenia....love that stuff  Not gonna add a fish at all? What kinda lighting does that thing pack?


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

wooooooooh the darkside rules.
I can't wait to get my pulsing xenia.
your tank is going to look awsome I bet, can't wait to see how you set it up


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Glad to see you are getting back into sw marty! I always thought it would be fun to set up a pico tank (coral & invert). Was a little shock you posted this considering that a pico is yet a whole new breed of tanks, but i think most if not all of what was said before is over and one with.

Anyways back to your tank. When I was looking at getting a pico i had my eyes on this set up from nanotuners. cpr pico-c 3 gallon Seems like a good set up for the size. I little pricey but you know how it is in this hobby, you should never skimp. I think a pico will make a wonderful softy tank. Toadstool would be fine in there, but it might out grow its space which is why we frag. Star polyps would be awsome as well. 

Now you got me going...lol. Well i can't wait to see this up and going. Keep us updated and make sure to start a user journel.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2007-04/totm/index.php

Mabey this could give you some ideas..


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Sure dude now u show me that! lol. Nah i still like my design better then CPR's biobale crapola. 

I was lookin at that, was blown away that RC would pic a Nano for TOTM


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

That nano/pico tank is crazy. It looks amazing and still seems to offer the filtration needed. I think if i would ever go small like that would be the way to do it. 

Osiris, i didn't relize you already bought a tank. Somehow i missed that...lol What do you plan on using for lighting. Are you going to try to add a refigum some where? Allright that is it for now.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

*hmmmmmmmmmmmm*

As I sit here and ponder an appropriate response I leave you with this thought.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

ROFLMAO!!! I LOVE THOSE PHOTOS!!! i really like the second. where did you get those? i want to send them to my friends.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Just things I have collected over the years.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

LOVE the cat pics. The first one looks amazingly like my friend Larry. It's uncanny.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Keepin it small, i looked at ebay at all the corals, i gotta stop cuz its gonna make me get a larger tank


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

im with that idea. Just get a bigger tank  Just get a 30 or 40 gallon, they're pretty small.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I was debating about 75g but no! cant! key this year is to save some bucks for the wedding thats happening lol. 

"so why u gettin married at justice of the peace?" "cuz i bought a big reef tank " LOL


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Just Gopher it!

She'll understand!

Las Vegas has some cool wedding chapels....You could do Elvis style, Howard Hughes or even Batman style weddings. WooHoo.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

what is she going to wear? the boy wonder suit?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

No, Catwoman!! MEEEEOW!


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

haha, gf just saw this and said..."ur thinking about it aren't you"


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

*Still working on a response.....*

while we wait:


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

i'm gonna forward those to my friends too. any more?


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

ROFLMAO !!! I loved those cat pics !!


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

bring it back on in towards the topic

any progress so far?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Yea i tracked down a better light system then i had in mind. I pick it up next saturday. A 260w Coralife PC setup brand new for $150


----------

